# Got my pup!



## Jen Lukens (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! I got my pup this week and am in love with her! Her name is Asya Van Den Heuvel. We are already having so much fun!


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats. She looks like a ball of muscle

Gina


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Love the expression!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding!

What's her pedigree?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! \\/


----------



## Danielle Hunt (Jan 7, 2016)

Woohoo, congratulations! Was this the Dario x Pippi breeding? I'm getting a puppy from Dari this summer! I'm agonizing over the wait.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh so jealous!
look at that expression!

She's gorgeous Jen. Congratulations!
Let the fun begin.


----------



## Jen Lukens (Feb 8, 2016)

Danielle - Yes, and I could not be happier with her! Dari did a spectacular job picking the right pup for me, and Pippi is an amazing mother. Which breeding are you waiting for?


----------



## Danielle Hunt (Jan 7, 2016)

Jen Lukens said:


> Danielle - Yes, and I could not be happier with her! Dari did a spectacular job picking the right pup for me, and Pippi is an amazing mother. Which breeding are you waiting for?


That's so nice to hear! Did you get to visit her kennel and meet the dogs? I'm out East so I couldn't. Do you have any specific training plans? Keep posting pics and updates, I can live vicariously through you as I eagerly await my own ;-)

I'm waiting for the Fuxie x Orry litter, however she is going to test pups from the Amalka x Dario litter as well just to be sure.


----------



## Jen Lukens (Feb 8, 2016)

Danielle Hunt said:


> That's so nice to hear! Did you get to visit her kennel and meet the dogs? I'm out East so I couldn't. Do you have any specific training plans? Keep posting pics and updates, I can live vicariously through you as I eagerly await my own ;-)
> 
> I'm waiting for the Fuxie x Orry litter, however she is going to test pups from the Amalka x Dario litter as well just to be sure.


I wanted to make the drive but it was just too far. I'm going to be training her in Schutzhund; I've been doing a little clicker training with her daily and she's picking up commands very quickly. I have to keep reminding myself she's only 9 weeks! 
How exciting! I'm sure Dari will pick you out the right pup.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With marker (clicker) training nine weeks should be no issue. 

It's all about having fun with puppies.


----------

